# XML-File ausgeben



## Alino (24. Mrz 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe Probleme beim Erzeugen einen XML -File.

1- Die Unterelemente sind nicht richtig sortiert

```
<SAM_XML><gesamtDemand><ArrivalDemend /><DepartureDemend /><GesamtDemend /><Value>42.0</Value>...
```


2- Meine XML-File ist nicht richtig Formatiert: Der XML-File ist eine lange Zeile ohne Zeile Einbruch.

Meine Code sieht so aus:

```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
		Element xml = new Element("SAM_XML"); 
		Document doc = xml.getDocument();
		Element Demand = new Element("Demand");
		Element aDemand = Demand.addContent(new Element("ArrivalDemand"));
		aDemand.setName("arrivalDemand");
		Element dDemand = Demand.addContent(new Element("DepartureDemand"));
		dDemand.setName("departureDemand");
		Element gDemand = Demand.addContent(new Element("GesamtDemand"));
		gDemand.setName("gesamtDemand");
		
		for (int i=0; i < window.getSize(); i++){
			Result result = (Result)list.get(i);
			Element aValue = new Element("Value");
			aValue.setName("Value");
			aValue.addContent(new Double(result.getArrivalDemand()).toString());
			aDemand.addContent(aValue);
			
			Element dValue = new Element("Value");
			dValue.setName("Value");
			dValue.addContent(new Double(result.getDepartureDemand()).toString());
			dDemand.addContent(dValue);
			
			Element gValue = new Element("Value");
			gValue.setName("Value");
			gValue.addContent(new Double(result.getBetriebsDemand()).toString());
			gDemand.addContent(gValue);
		}
		xml.addContent(Demand);

		try {
			FileOutputStream out = new FileOutputStream(Constants.PATH_XML_OUTPUT);
			XMLOutputter serializer = new XMLOutputter();
			serializer.output(xml, out);
			out.flush();
			out.close();
			}
		catch (IOException e) {
			System.err.println(e);
			System.out.println("Fehler bei XML Parsen ");
		}	
	}
```
kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Alino (24. Mrz 2005)

sorry!

Ich habe rausgefunden.
sttat 

```
Element aDemand = Demand.addContent(new Element("ArrivalDemand"));
...................................
```
sollte ich

```
Element aDemand = new Element("ArrivalDemand");
...................................
und nach for Schleife
 Demand.addContent(aDemand);
```

Für die Formatierung sollte ich for jede addContent(Element) eine

```
addContent("\n ")
```

ciao!


----------



## clemson (24. Mrz 2005)

es geht aber auch mit


```
XMLOutputter outputter = new XMLOutputter( org.jdom.Format.getPrettyFormat );

...

String ausgabe = outputter.outputString( Element );
```


----------

